# Senior Basketball



## keith foster (Apr 30, 2010)

I took the idea for this shot from Benji over at the Camel.  He did a variation with a baseball player and I really liked the shot.
I did this one for one of my senior shoots.  It was his and his mom's favorite of the day.  
I wish I had shot it on seamless paper to keep the wrinkles out but this is what I had set up so went with it.
This is my 1st year doing senior portraits and still have much to learn.

Would appreciate your critique.









Thanks,
Keith


----------



## keith foster (May 2, 2010)

Would anyone do this differently?  
Recommendations for making me better are very appreciated.


----------



## shmne (May 2, 2010)

I don't do senior portraits however I do take photos in the spring of middleschool / elementary school kids. This is similar to something I've done with some of the basketball players there so I may have some tips.

First I feel the position he is laying is quite awkward, as well as his face / arm placement. Maybe if he were standing he could have concentrated more on his face (thinking it would be more natural for someone to spin a ball standing up) 

The dark shadow cast is a bit strong as well, though you are aware of that. 

Other than that though I like the idea, and as long as they are happy then all went well!


----------



## tissa (May 3, 2010)

i like it!


----------



## keith foster (May 3, 2010)

Thanks guys.  Excellent suggestion about having him stand up for the shot.  I don't really have high enough ceilings to make that work (I am having the suspended acoustical tile ceiling removed this summer) but I could have had him seated or something and then maybe just show upper body and ball.
Thanks for the tips.  I always appreciate the help.


----------

